
Dataviz: How much do doctors really make, after opportunity cost? - pixelmonkey
https://www.statnews.com/2017/07/18/doctors-salary-specialties/
======
forkLding
Don't think the visualization is working correctly, I always get the same
difference no matter what subject I choose and even though the visualization
itself is changing in shape.

